# The Professor's Last Atlanta/Alpharetta Herf



## The Professor

Well folks, I'm leaving the deep south to return to the midwest. It's a delightful shame that I had to meet so many wonderful people down here in Georgia. I'll miss yawl a lot. Rather than just fade away, I'd prefer to go out with a BANG! That said, yawl had better show up!!! 

*When*: Saturday, June 7th ... 1pm-???

*Where*: Blue Havana II in Alpharetta (see http://www.bluehavana2.com for directions)

I'm gonna spring for some pizzas at dinner time (6pm) and Jim will have some non-alcoholic beverages (sodas/pops) for folks. After 8pm, Jim's gonna turn the sign off and make it a "private party," which means you may BYOB (adult-syle) after that point. As Jim always says, "this is a herf, so no one needs to feel obligated to buy anything"; but I'll add that he has a great selection of sticks at highly competitive prices and is a great B&M to support. 

If you have any questions, suggestions, etc., ask away here. Otherwise, add your name to the list if you're gonna make it. I hope to see many old (and new) faces there!!! :ss

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer


----------



## Twill413

The Atlanta crews lost is the MoB crews gain. D is good peeps, send him out in style guys.


----------



## awsmith4

I can hardly wait:tu


----------



## discdog

I WON'T miss this one! Looking forward to seeing ya this weekend too.


----------



## The Professor

discdog said:


> I WON'T miss this one! Looking forward to seeing ya this weekend too.


woo-hoo :tu


----------



## Fistville

Damnit. I'm going to be back home in Chicago. Where are you heading in the midwest?


----------



## The Professor

Fistville said:


> Damnit. I'm going to be back home in Chicago. Where are you heading in the midwest?


A couple of weeks afterward.


----------



## JCK

Darrel. I will do what I can to make it to your last Atlanta Herf!


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> A couple of weeks afterward.


 where


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> where


Oh ... WHERE. East-central Illinois. :tu


----------



## CigarGal

Big D!! Where ya going?? Back to Il??


----------



## CigarGal

So the Georgia gig din't work out? I bet you miss your dog, eh??


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Oh ... WHERE. East-central Illinois. :tu


HOOAH!


----------



## King James

hope you make it up for some MoB herfs when you get back to the great white north. Have a great time at the farewell herf fellas!


----------



## The Professor

King James said:


> hope you make it up for some MoB herfs when you get back to the great white north. Have a great time at the farewell herf fellas!


Don't worry ... I will. :tu

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli


----------



## ir13

im going to try to make it down to herf with you ATL guys.


----------



## Fistville

Well it looks like I'll be able to meet up with you in Illinois in the future.


----------



## tech-ninja

I'll see what I can do, big herf the next weekend. We'll see if I can get away for two in a row.


----------



## aracos

I'm gonna try and make this. 
It'd be nice to put some faces w/names...


----------



## The Professor

tech-ninja said:


> I'll see what I can do, big herf the next weekend. We'll see if I can get away for two in a row.





aracos said:


> I'm gonna try and make this.
> It'd be nice to put some faces w/names...


There is no "try" ... only DO.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> There is no "try" ... only DO.


never noticed before, yoda looks stoned


----------



## Papichulo

The Professor said:


> Well folks, I'm leaving the deep south to return to the midwest. It's a delightful shame that I had to meet so many wonderful people down here in Georgia. I'll miss yawl a lot. Rather than just fade away, I'd prefer to go out with a BANG! That said, yawl had better show up!!!
> 
> *When*: Saturday, June 7th ... 1pm-???
> 
> *Where*: Blue Havana II in Alpharetta (see http://www.bluehavana2.com for directions)
> 
> I'm gonna spring for some pizzas at dinner time (6pm) and Jim will have some non-alcoholic beverages (sodas/pops) for folks. After 8pm, Jim's gonna turn the sign off and make it a "private party," which means you may BYOB (adult-syle) after that point. As Jim always says, "this is a herf, so no one needs to feel obligated to buy anything"; but I'll add that he has a great selection of sticks at highly competitive prices and is a great B&M to support.
> 
> If you have any questions, suggestions, etc., ask away here. Otherwise, add your name to the list if you're gonna make it. I hope to see many old (and new) faces there!!! :ss
> 
> *The List*
> BlueHavanaII
> The Professor
> awsmith4
> Sawyer


I will be there in spirit. I am heading out to ATL again mid September and you will not be there. :gn


----------



## BigVito

Papichulo said:


> I will be there in spirit. I am heading out to ATL again mid September and you will not be there. :gn


that's one way to avoid his car :r


----------



## BigDawgFan

Count me in you ol carpet bagger! I can't help but wonder if they didn't kick you off of campus for spelling Ya'll incorrectly though! :ss


----------



## The Professor

BigDawgFan said:


> Count me in you ol carpet bagger! I can't help but wonder if they didn't kick you off of campus for spelling Ya'll incorrectly though! :ss


Yawl
Ya'll
Y'all

I guess it all depends on how southern you're trying to be.  :r

PS, I'm a motorboatinsunuvabiotch, not a carpet bagger. :tu LoL!

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13 (maybe)
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos
BigDawgFan


----------



## Papichulo

BigVito said:


> that's one way to avoid his car :r


Perry, I have rode in it and he is laughing his way pass the gas station


----------



## BigVito

Papichulo said:


> Perry, I have rode in it and he is laughing his way pass the gas station


must have a gas leak :r I don't mind what I can't control


----------



## volfan

I will try my best to make this one in your honor, D. 

scottie


----------



## cbsmokin

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13 (maybe)
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin


----------



## The Professor

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13 (maybe)
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
volfan (maybe)

Excellent! People aren't going to be disappointed if they make it. Trust me. :tu


----------



## The Professor

Bump....

I *know* there are more ATL-area folks around here. You don't have to know me to attend ... you just have to like cigars. :cb


----------



## awsmith4

The Professor said:


> Bump....
> 
> I *know* there are more ATL-area folks around here. You don't have to know me to attend ... you just have to like cigars. :cb


I agree, you don't have to even like Darrell to attend


----------



## The Professor

awsmith4 said:


> I agree, you don't have to even like Darrell to attend


While I'd agree you don't have to like DarreLL ... you don't even have to like ME, DarreL 

Sheesh ... friggin youngn's. :r

I'll also add that people won't be disappointed with all the treats. Someone's considering making up a fancy lowland boil dish. I'll be bringing some party favors. PLUS ... those coming so far are some of the best folks to herf with around. 

Who knows ... we might even get a poker game going.... The world is our oyster (or something like that).


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> While I'd agree you don't have to like DarreLL ... you don't even have to like ME, DarreL
> 
> Sheesh ... friggin youngn's. :r
> 
> I'll also add that people won't be disappointed with all the treats. Someone's considering making up a fancy lowland boil dish. I'll be bringing some party favors. PLUS ... those coming so far are some of the best folks to herf with around.
> 
> Who knows ... we might even get a poker game going.... The world is our oyster (or something like that).


have Jeff/TD bring hid brownies :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## aracos

For those available this weekend, be sure to check out 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=150226
A herf with 3 reps present...


----------



## Heliofire

I will do my best to be there, my wife's birthday is that week and I am not sure yet if we are going out of town that weekend to celebrate it.


----------



## The Professor

Heliofire said:


> I will do my best to be there, my wife's birthday is that week and I am not sure yet if we are going out of town that weekend to celebrate it.


Fair enough. Would love to have you ... so we'll think positively and put you down as a "maybe" 

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13 (maybe)
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
volfan (maybe)
Heliofire (maybe)


----------



## awsmith4

Heliofire said:


> I will do my best to be there, my wife's birthday is that week and I am not sure yet if we are going out of town that weekend to celebrate it.


Kipp, my birthday is the week after and I expect you to spend this time with me, so just let your wife know I will not stand for this kind of competition. 

Can't wait to see all y'all there (this is the correct spelling of y'all as it is a contraction of 'you' and 'all') this out to be a good time.


----------



## jbresler

I should be able to drive down to Atlanta a day earlier for the summer, so count me in as Cole (fistville)'s replacement for an Emory U. representative. I'm lookin forward to it.


----------



## The Professor

jbresler said:


> I should be able to drive down to Atlanta a day earlier for the summer, so count me in as Cole (fistville)'s replacement for an Emory U. representative. I'm lookin forward to it.


Awesome!

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13 (maybe)
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
volfan (maybe)
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler

Just for the record, anyone who *could* come to this and doesn't is really going to miss out. (Note: I'm not beneath laying guilt trips, etc, to get people to come.)


----------



## nadav

I will be there.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

I won't be able to make it but can you guys pretend like I'm there?

MCS


----------



## The Professor

nadav said:


> I will be there.


Cool!



Major Captain Silly said:


> I won't be able to make it but can you guys pretend like I'm there?
> 
> MCS


Absolutely, MCS. Perhaps e can have cake in your honor. :tu

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13 (maybe)
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
volfan (maybe)
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
nadav

Update: Just got something in yesterday that's going to make a lot of people smile ... everyone in attendance, actually.


----------



## wshan

I'll be there...


----------



## The Professor

Splendid. :tu

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13 (maybe)
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
volfan (maybe)
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
nadav
wshan


----------



## Twill413

When's the Professor's Welcome back to the neighborhood Midwest herf?


----------



## The Professor

Twill413 said:


> When's the Professor's Welcome back to the neighborhood Midwest herf?


*Perhaps* the Brewer's Herf can serve an additional purpose....


----------



## The Professor

Come on, Atlanta-area folks ... don't make me go home with cigars. Can't we get 25 people to come??? I *know* there are 25 folks in the Atlanta-metro area. 

What about you Alabama people? Andy??? (Yes; I'm calling you're weak-arse out.)


----------



## krisko

I'm in. I hate to be high maintenance but perhaps someone can send me a PM reminder the day before.


----------



## The Professor

krisko said:


> I'm in. I hate to be high maintenance but perhaps someone can send me a PM reminder the day before.


Just subscribe to this thread (under "Thread Tools") and you'll get email updates.


----------



## aracos

Got it marked on the calendar and even have a BOTL or two from other boards coming down/up for it (or so they day)


----------



## The Professor

aracos said:


> Got it marked on the calendar and even have a BOTL or two from other boards coming down/up for it (or so they day)


Awesome. What are their screen names? Let's get them on the list! :tu


----------



## awsmith4

The Professor said:


> Awesome. What are their screen names? Let's get them on the list! :tu


Speaking of that, has anyone informed Brian Hewitt?


----------



## The Professor

awsmith4 said:


> Speaking of that, has anyone informed Brian Hewitt?


Since I don't know who/what you're talking about, I'm gonna say "no."


----------



## awsmith4

The Professor said:


> Since I don't know who/what you're talking about, I'm gonna say "no."


Ah I did say "has anyone", he was the one sitting next to you in almost all the pictures of the Atlanta Herf at Highland back in January.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=129058&page=9

I'll see if I can track him down and extend the invitation


----------



## aracos

I think Brian saw the note over on CI... 
I'll see if he's planning on being there...


----------



## aracos

Brian says he is in for sure...


----------



## awsmith4

aracos said:


> Brian says he is in for sure...


See Darrel, that's why I asked everyone

I also PMed a few new CS members and invited them as well.


----------



## The Professor

awsmith4 said:


> Ah I did say "has anyone", he was the one sitting next to you in almost all the pictures of the Atlanta Herf at Highland back in January.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=129058&page=9
> 
> I'll see if I can track him down and extend the invitation


:r:r:r

Yeah ... I remember him. Sorry. I suck with names! :chk


----------



## brianhewitt

awsmith4 said:


> Speaking of that, has anyone informed Brian Hewitt?


I've been informed! LOL I'll be there! Shoot, I only just met the Professor once (and really made an impression, obviously), and now he's running off to the midwest. Maybe if I promise to start wearing deodorant...?


----------



## The Professor

Alright ... this is really turning into a herf, now.

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13 (maybe)
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos + guest(s)
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
volfan (maybe)
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
nadav
wshan
brianhewitt (hells yeah ... we can sit together again )


----------



## awsmith4

Don't forget to add krisko:tu

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13 (maybe)
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos + guest(s)
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
volfan (maybe)
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
nadav
wshan
brianhewitt (hells yeah ... we can sit together again )
krisko


----------



## brianhewitt

awsmith4 said:


> Ah I did say "has anyone", he was the one sitting next to you in almost all the pictures of the Atlanta Herf at Highland back in January.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=129058&page=9
> 
> I'll see if I can track him down and extend the invitation


That was a lot of fun, it's great to see somebody got some pictures!


----------



## brianhewitt

The Professor said:


> brianhewitt (hells yeah ... we can sit together again )


Aw shucks, you're makin' me blush. This time I'll actually try to bring some decent smokes too. And a camera. LOL

I'll drop a few other people a line in the area and see if I can generate any more interest...


----------



## nadav

Just realized this is the same weekend I'm going to the beach to celebrate my birthday so I won't be able to make it. Hopefully I'll meet some of you at the May event.


----------



## The Professor

awsmith4 said:


> Don't forget to add krisko:tu


Nice catch ... and another edit for the beach boy. 

Come on, people ... less than a month to go!!! :tu

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13 (maybe)
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos + guest(s)
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
volfan (maybe)
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
wshan
brianhewitt (hells yeah ... we can sit together again )
krisko


----------



## krisko

I don't know anybody that's going to be there so are we doing name tags or something? Does that make me gay for even suggesting it?


----------



## The Professor

krisko said:


> I don't know anybody that's going to be there so are we doing name tags or something? Does that make me gay for even suggesting it?


Sure; we can do name tags. :tu


----------



## The Professor

bump so Alabama brothers can see!


----------



## longknocker

Got it, Professor! Thanks!
Greg


----------



## krisko

I know about 5 Atlanta BOTLs that don't frequent any msg boards. Would it be out of line to invite them to this a couple of days before?


----------



## The Professor

krisko said:


> I know about 5 Atlanta BOTLs that don't frequent any msg boards. Would it be out of line to invite them to this a couple of days before?


You're more than welcome to ... plus, it's a recruitment opportunity (I've *almost* got my toaster-oven!).  Just lmk how many are really planning to come by the 5th ... since there is some planning going into this (i.e., food and other things).


----------



## The Professor

*bump*


----------



## awsmith4

I can't wait brothers, i got a sitter and since the herf is a few days before my b-day my wife is sending some cake...anyone here like cake?


----------



## The Professor

awsmith4 said:


> I can't wait brothers, i got a sitter and since the herf is a few days before my b-day my wife is sending some cake...anyone here like cake?


Holy sh*t ... CAKE!?!?! fuggin' SWEET!!!!! (ha -- no pun intended.)

gosh. if anyone within a couple of hours of Atlanta doesn't come, I think they'll be making a *huge* mistake (yes ... I'm not above turning on the high-pressure tactics).


----------



## burninator

The Professor said:


> Holy sh*t ... CAKE!?!?! fuggin' SWEET!!!!! (ha -- no pun intended.)
> 
> gosh. if anyone within a couple of hours of Atlanta doesn't come, I think they'll be making a *huge* mistake (yes ... I'm not above turning on the high-pressure tactics).


Yer killin me, dood.


----------



## The Professor

burninator said:


> Yer killin me, dood.


This wouldn't be killing you if you'd just bite the bullet and come. :bn


----------



## aracos

Unfortunatly I lost one or two possible attendies to the Herf planned for the same day over in Augusta 
But still have a couple of others from another forum who may make it...


----------



## awsmith4

aracos said:


> Unfortunatly I lost one or two possible attendies to the Herf planned for the same day over in Augusta
> But still have a couple of others from another forum who may make it...


Unacceptable, we are the only herf that matters


----------



## The Professor

awsmith4 said:


> Unacceptable, we are the only herf that matters


You got that right ... not to mention the fact that this herf was posted first.  :tg :chk


----------



## awsmith4

The Professor said:


> You got that right ... not to mention the fact that this herf was posted first.  :tg :chk


Yeah

Oh and Darrel your new avatar is awesome, I've laughed every time I've seen it today


----------



## The Professor

awsmith4 said:


> Yeah
> 
> Oh and Darrel your new avatar is awesome, I've laughed every time I've seen it today


Frickin Poker and Klugs did it b/c of the "friendly" thread. Check out my profile picture, too. The bastages. :r


----------



## awsmith4

The Professor said:


> Frickin Poker and Klugs did it b/c of the "friendly" thread. Check out my profile picture, too. The bastages. :r


:r:r:r

That's pretty funny


----------



## longknocker

The Professor said:


> Frickin Poker and Klugs did it b/c of the "friendly" thread. Check out my profile picture, too. The bastages. :r


That is too funny, Professor!!!! Now everyone knows!!!:r:r:r


----------



## The Professor

longknocker said:


> That is too funny, Professor!!!! Now everyone knows!!!:r:r:r


Har har. :tg :r

So are you going to make it to the herf, Bro???


----------



## cbsmokin

The Professor said:


> Sure; we can do name tags. :tu


Subtle, but very good. I don't think most people even caught it.


----------



## BigDawgFan

So actually how much $$$$ do we all have to chip in and buy this yankee a bus ticket back north for? I'll give DOUBLE if anyone needs me too :ss


----------



## cbsmokin

Is it time yet?


----------



## The Professor

cbsmokin said:


> Is it time yet?


Almost, almost. I'm gonna need it by the time June 7th rolls around, too! Bittersweet it will be, though....


----------



## Perry72

I've been kinda MIA for a while, but I'll do my best to make it.


----------



## The Professor

Do your best? Do your best? You'll be there, or you'll be square.

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13 (maybe)
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos + guest(s)
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
volfan (maybe)
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
wshan
brianhewitt (hells yeah ... we can sit together again )
krisko
Perry72


----------



## The Professor

O.M.F.G. ... only 2 weeks until we herf.

Hmmm....


----------



## BigDawgFan

The Professor said:


> O.M.F.G. ... only 2 weeks until we herf.
> 
> Hmmm....


You are one strange little dude. Sure you want to go back up north? You kinda fit in down here!:ss


----------



## kgraybill

The Professor said:


> Do your best? Do your best? You'll be there, or you'll be square.
> 
> *The List*
> BlueHavanaII
> The Professor
> awsmith4
> Sawyer
> discdog
> khubli
> ir13 (maybe)
> tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
> aracos + guest(s)
> BigDawgFan
> cbsmokin
> volfan (maybe)
> Heliofire (maybe)
> jbresler
> wshan
> brianhewitt (hells yeah ... we can sit together again )
> krisko
> Perry72[/quote
> 
> Still room for a south Atl Bro?


----------



## The Professor

BigDawgFan said:


> You are one strange little dude. Sure you want to go back up north? You kinda fit in down here!:ss


Not purely strange for strange sake. The pic is a hint ... a clue, if you will. 



kgraybill said:


> Still room for a south Atl Bro?


Yes indeed!

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13 (maybe)
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos + guest(s)
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
volfan (maybe)
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
wshan
brianhewitt (hells yeah ... we can sit together again )
krisko
Perry72
kgraybill


----------



## DavenportESQ

I plan on attending with Joey (ir13)


----------



## BlueHavanaII

This is (not surprisingly) turning into quite an event!
I can't wait!
:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigDawgFan

The Professor said:


> O.M.F.G. ... only 2 weeks until we herf.
> 
> Hmmm....


So the pic is a clue? Please don't show up in drag that will KILL the mood! :tu


----------



## BlueHavanaII

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13 (maybe)
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos + guest(s)
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
volfan (maybe)
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
wshan
brianhewitt (hells yeah ... we can sit together again )
krisko
Perry72
kgraybill
CGAR Girl
Fatmandu


----------



## The Professor

Awesome. Thanks for the update, Jim. Looks like I missed one before and they're added now.

If you're NOT coming, please post here or PM me. Discdog has been generous enough to agree to cook a "low country boil" -- a spicy cajun dish of veggies, seafood, and other goodies. Also, if you're *not* gonna eat that, PM me so I have an accurate tally for Bob.

This is going to be an Epic ATL herf. :ss

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos + guest(s)
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
wshan
brianhewitt
krisko
Perry72
kgraybill
DavenportESQ
CGAR Girl
Fatmandu


----------



## ir13

I will prob be making it, but i wont be eating.


----------



## MrG

I am In
MrG


----------



## The Professor

MrG said:


> I am In
> MrG


I'm honored you're making your first post here after lurking for some months. Be sure to post an intro thread and grab a vine here in the Jungle. :tu

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos + guest(s)
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
wshan
brianhewitt
krisko
Perry72
kgraybill
DavenportESQ
CGAR Girl
Fatmandu
MrG


----------



## awsmith4

MrG said:


> I am In
> MrG


Welcome to CS:tu


----------



## MrG

Few month!!! You are kidding as usual, what about eight years or so. In addition, I am not Lurking. As some of you know, I have no reputation to preserve and no sense of what is proper. 
Cigar girl Sondra is my new hero and comfort is my way of life. I responded to show respect to Professor. P,S Professor are you still interested in couple of aged WOAM for herf?


----------



## The Professor

MrG said:


> Few month!!! You are kidding as usual, what about eight years or so. In addition, I am not Lurking. As some of you know, I have no reputation to preserve and no sense of what is proper.
> Cigar girl Sondra is my new hero and comfort is my way of life. I responded to show respect to Professor. P,S Professor are you still interested in couple of aged WOAM for herf?


uh ... just going off your join date -- not trying to infer anything about how long you've been smoking or anything like that. :tu since most of us here don't know you, it my be good to post in the new gorilla forum and tell us a little bit about you.

come if you want, don't come if you don't. I don't know you from adam; but the more the merrier, as far as I'm concerned. it's always great to meet new folks.  :ss

hope to see you there!!!


----------



## The Professor

One more week, ladies and germs!!!!! :tu Be prepared to smoke your brains out, stuff your bellies, and have a fukking great time.


----------



## kgraybill

In the word of Flounder "Oh boy is this gonna be great!"


----------



## awsmith4

I CAN HARDLY WAIT!!!!!

Is there anything I can bring?


----------



## The Professor

awsmith4 said:


> I CAN HARDLY WAIT!!!!!
> 
> Is there anything I can bring?


just yourself. :tu

if you want to bring something else, go ahead. but with discdog making dinner, we should be golden.

I'm sure that anything anyone brings will be consumed, though....


----------



## awsmith4

The Professor said:


> just yourself. :tu
> 
> if you want to bring something else, go ahead. but with discdog making dinner, we should be golden.
> 
> I'm sure that anything anyone brings will be consumed, though....


 As I mentioned earlier I will bring cake, but if any supplies are needed you or Bob let me know


----------



## BlueHavanaII

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos + guest(s)
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
wshan
brianhewitt
krisko
Perry72
kgraybill
DavenportESQ
CGAR Girl
Fatmandu
MrG
LouTam


----------



## awsmith4

Ok my wife wants to know would you guys rather have cake or cookies and brownies?


----------



## BigVito

awsmith4 said:


> Ok my wife wants to know would you guys rather have cake or cookies and brownies?


I'll take brownies :tu


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> I'll take brownies :tu


You're not gonna be there ... so no vote for you. 

Cake is ... well ... cake. :dr

But cookies and/or brownies are probably easier as finger food for continuous snacking.

Either one will be amazing. Your wife is a saint for baking up *whatever* she chooses.


----------



## cigarflip

The Professor said:


> You're not gonna be there ... so no vote for you.
> 
> Cake is ... well ... cake. :dr
> 
> But cookies and/or brownies are probably easier as finger food for continuous snacking.
> 
> Either one will be amazing. Your wife is a saint for baking up *whatever* she chooses.


I wish I can go. I would have brought you some bone-in ribeye, medium rare!


----------



## The Professor

cigarflip said:


> I wish I can go. I would have brought you some bone-in ribeye, medium rare!


:r :r :r

Whatever for, Larry? :tg


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> You're not gonna be there ... so no vote for you.
> 
> Cake is ... well ... cake. :dr
> 
> But cookies and/or brownies are probably easier as finger food for continuous snacking.
> 
> Either one will be amazing. Your wife is a saint for baking up *whatever* she chooses.


:r I accept deliveries


----------



## BlueHavanaII

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos + guest(s)
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
wshan
brianhewitt
krisko
Perry72
kgraybill
DavenportESQ
CGAR Girl
Fatmandu
MrG
LouTam
Khari


----------



## The Professor

Jim ... please relay my various announcement messages (e.g., about food) to these folks you're adding from other boards (CigarLive, I presume). I'm looking forward to meeting the non-CS folks and spending time with my CS Brothers, alike.  

The more the merrier. :ss :tu


----------



## discdog

Only a couple of days to go, whoo hoo!


OK folks, I have the equipment ready to roll, I'll be basing the food on the numbers listed above, plus a couple. What I need to know is a time that would accomodate the largest number of gorrillas. What says the Jungle?


----------



## aracos

The Professor said:


> (CigarLive, I presume).


CigarLive, BOTL, and Stogie Chat... :ss


----------



## The Professor

aracos said:


> CigarLive, BOTL, and Stogie Chat... :ss


well ... if there's anyone else, be sure that their names are on the list. there's planning going into this and if there isn't an accurate head count, it could create some problems.


----------



## BlueHavanaII

discdog said:


> Only a couple of days to go, whoo hoo!
> 
> OK folks, I have the equipment ready to roll, I'll be basing the food on the numbers listed above, plus a couple. What I need to know is a time that would accomodate the largest number of gorrillas. What says the Jungle?


I believe the herf will start at 1pm, but my guess is 5-6pm for the biggest crowd of hungry apes.

Jim


----------



## aracos

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos + guest(s)
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
wshan
brianhewitt
krisko
Perry72
kgraybill
DavenportESQ
CGAR Girl
Fatmandu
MrG
LouTam
Khari
Senorsmoke
LC Homebrew Gnome (maybe)


----------



## The Professor

BlueHavanaII said:


> I believe the herf will start at 1pm, but my guess is 5-6pm for the biggest crowd of hungry apes.
> 
> Jim


Yup. I just talked to Bob earlier today and I think he's gonna shoot for 6pm. :tu

I ... can't ... WAIT!!!!!  :chk  :chk


----------



## BigDawgFan

Do I need to bring anything besides my sorry ass? PM me with what is needed.


----------



## BigVito

BigDawgFan said:


> Do I need to bring anything besides my sorry ass? PM me with what is needed.


cigars and whatever Dokk tells you to I would bring.


----------



## The Professor

BigDawgFan said:


> Do I need to bring anything besides my sorry ass? PM me with what is needed.


I spoke with Jim this morning and it sounds like we're all set. You'll probably want to have a big lunch before hand. I, for one, plan on ordering some Mexican food from next door as soon as I get there (fukk, they're good). Dinner will be at 6pm. We'll have the low-country boil. Those who aren't into that can get some Mexican, Cuban, or pizza from one of the neighboring shops. Jim will have non-alcoholic beverages (sodas/pops) and chips and salsa.

So to answer your question: no; just bring your sorry ass. :ss

Can't wait to see everyone. I'll send out a PM tonight to make sure this is on everyone's schedule....


----------



## brianhewitt

discdog's cookin'? woo hoo!

Man, the time went by fast! No chance I'm missing this!


----------



## The Professor

brianhewitt said:


> discdog's cookin'? woo hoo!
> 
> Man, the time went by fast! No chance I'm missing this!


We are gonna have a fuggin GREAT time!!!!!


----------



## SenorSmoke

I'll be there smoking as many cigars as I can in one day!


----------



## awsmith4

Man I can hardly wait.:chk


----------



## BigVito

pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics


Herf hasn't happened yet, bro....


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Herf hasn't happened yet, bro....


:r:hn Wish I could make it. hopefully someone brings a camera


----------



## awsmith4

BigVito said:


> :r:hn Wish I could make it. hopefully someone brings a camera


Just for you I will


----------



## BigVito

awsmith4 said:


> Just for you I will


:r if you get "good" pics some smoke might come your way


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> :r if you get "good" pics some smoke might come your way


Whatev. I can out-bribe you with what'll be in my Zero....  :chk


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Whatev. I can out-bribe you with what'll be in my Zero....  :chk


maybe so, but where will his loyalty lie? the deserting yank. or the yank not there? :r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

The Professor said:


> Whatev. I can out-bribe you with what'll be in my Zero....  :chk


 yeah maybe, but can you out bribe the both of us?


----------



## BigVito

Fishbeadtwo said:


> yeah maybe, but can you out bribe the both of us?


:r:r


----------



## The Professor

Fishbeadtwo said:


> yeah maybe, but can you out bribe the both of us?


probably.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> probably.


no help from Peter:gn


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> no help from Peter:gn


no ... I just like the dancing banana. :r


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> no ... I just like the dancing banana. :r


:r:r maybe you should bribe me an Charlie to not bribe AW


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

yeah! then we could just send him your bribe us sticks after we get the pics and really fukk up your no pics plan.....:chk


----------



## awsmith4

BigVito said:


> :r if you get "good" pics some smoke might come your way





The Professor said:


> Whatev. I can out-bribe you with what'll be in my Zero....  :chk





BigVito said:


> maybe so, but where will his loyalty lie? the deserting yank. or the yank not there? :r





BigVito said:


> :r:r maybe you should bribe me an Charlie to not bribe AW


If ever a "Trolling" situation presented itself


----------



## BigVito

awsmith4 said:


> If ever a "Trolling" situation presented itself


uh, you shouldn't troll. I guess no cigars for you.
Darrel we saved us some cigars :r


----------



## awsmith4

BigVito said:


> uh, you shouldn't troll. I guess no cigars for you.
> Darrel we saved us some cigars :r


:r:r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

I bet if we bribed the bar owner......


----------



## The Professor

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I bet if we bribed the bar owner......


It's a B&M ... and Jim can't be bribed by y'all.

Damned yankees!


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> It's a B&M ... and Jim can't be bribed by y'all.
> 
> Damned yankees!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Dokk, Dokk, *EVERYONE* has their price....................What was his phone number again? :cb


----------



## The Professor

awsmith4 said:


> If ever a "Trolling" situation presented itself


That's it ... I'm making you wear a Troll Cap at the herf:










:r:r:r


----------



## awsmith4

The Professor said:


> That's it ... I'm making you wear a Troll Cap at the herf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :r:r:r


I wear a size 7 1/4 hat so make sure it fits


----------



## BlueHavanaII

The Professor said:


> It's a B&M ... and Jim can't be bribed by y'all.
> 
> Damned yankees!


Sez who??? :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

BlueHavanaII said:


> Sez who??? :ss


better watch out Dokk! :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk

so lets talk incriminating pics at the herf BlueHavana......:gn


----------



## The Professor

BlueHavanaII said:


> Sez who??? :ss


Et tu. Brute?!?


----------



## aracos

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos 
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
wshan
brianhewitt
krisko
Perry72
kgraybill
DavenportESQ
CGAR Girl
Fatmandu
MrG
LouTam
Khari
Senorsmoke
LC Homebrew Gnome (maybe)
DBCcigar & Guest (maybe)


----------



## ir13

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13
tech-ninja (if he can get "permission" )
aracos 
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
Heliofire (maybe)
jbresler
wshan
brianhewitt
krisko
Perry72
kgraybill
GoodFella
CGAR Girl
Fatmandu
MrG
LouTam
Khari
Senorsmoke
LC Homebrew Gnome (maybe)
DBCcigar & Guest (maybe)

Replaced DavenportESQ since he cant make it with Goodfella.

Does the Prof like any particular smokes or liquors??


----------



## The Professor

ir13 said:


> Does the Prof like any particular smokes or liquors??


Don't ask me.... :r

Please don't bring me anything. LoL! I won't be drinking (since I'll be driving back to Athens) and you don't need to bring me any cigars. 

All I want is for people to come and have fun. :tu :ss


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Don't ask me.... :r
> 
> Please don't bring me anything. LoL! I won't be drinking (since I'll be driving back to Athens) and you don't need to bring me any cigars.
> 
> All I want is for people to come and have fun. :tu :ss


like that will stop Joey :r


----------



## ir13

The Professor said:


> Don't ask me.... :r
> 
> Please don't bring me anything. LoL! I won't be drinking (since I'll be driving back to Athens) and you don't need to bring me any cigars.
> 
> All I want is for people to come and have fun. :tu :ss


There are two ways to do this,

1. You tell me what you like and get some good smokes and drink.

2. I find the info out from people that have herfed with you before and get it anyways, with a risk of getting not so good sticks.

You Choose. :ss :ss


----------



## The Professor

ir13 said:


> There are two ways to do this,
> 
> 1. You tell me what you like and get some good smokes and drink.
> 
> 2. I find the info out from people that have herfed with you before and get it anyways, with a risk of getting not so good sticks.
> 
> You Choose. :ss :ss


Fine. Last night I smoked an 85 Monte Especial #1 and chased it down with some Havana Club rum. :bn

:r


----------



## BlueHavanaII

The Professor said:


> Fine. Last night I smoked an 85 Monte Especial #1 and chased it down with some Havana Club rum. :bn
> 
> :r


But did you enjoy it???


----------



## The Professor

BlueHavanaII said:


> But did you enjoy it???


Fukk yeah.


----------



## The Professor

Seriously, though....

I mostly smoke aged (5+yrs) pedestrian Habanos -- but also smoke the hell outta 2007 stock. I smoke the poo when I have it; but since I don't generally sit on it, I don't have it for long. When I drink (which isn't often), it's rum ... generally neat or with one ice cube.

BUT LIKE I SAID ... no one should bring me ANYTHING. Please.


----------



## wshan

I'll find the finest rum in plastic bottle money can buy in your honor.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Fine. Last night I smoked an 85 Monte Especial #1 and chased it down with some Havana Club rum. :bn
> 
> :r


over rated IMSO


----------



## The Professor

wshan said:


> I'll find the finest rum in plastic bottle money can buy in your honor.


:r

Please ... don't.  No need for any kind of gift. I mean that. This is for everyone to come, hang out, and have fun. That's all.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Seriously, though....
> 
> I mostly smoke aged (5+yrs) pedestrian Habanos -- but also smoke the hell outta 2007 stock. I smoke the poo when I have it; but since I don't generally sit on it, I don't have it for long. When I drink (which isn't often), it's rum ... generally neat or with one ice cube.
> 
> BUT LIKE I SAID ... no one should bring me ANYTHING. Please.


we won't or they wont. But don't expect nothing :r


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> over rated IMSO


It was a good "change of pace" rum for me. When I drink, I tend to go for Zaya or Diplomatico or Centinario (in the leather bottle). HC has a bit more of an edge; but it is nice and goes damn well with a good cigar.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> It was a good "change of pace" rum for me. When I drink, I tend to go for Zaya or Diplomatico or Centinario (in the leather bottle). HC has a bit more of an edge; but it is nice and goes damn well with a good cigar.


the best you can get :tu bring plenty back with ya. I thought HC went down rough

Me and my screwy opinions :r


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> the best you can get :tu bring plenty back with ya. I thought HC went down rough
> 
> *Me and my screwy opinions* :r


that's the smartest thing you've said all day.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> that's the smartest think you've said all day.


at least one of us is :tg

I think you like HC cuz its forbidden :r:r:r


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> at least one of us is :tg
> 
> I think you like HC cuz its forbidden :r:r:r


:r:r:r

You should start a thread on the forbidden rum.

Why are you editing my original post in the quote???



PS, don't start a forbidden rum thread! :r


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> You should start a thread on the forbidden rum.
> 
> Why are you editing my original post in the quote???
> 
> 
> 
> PS, don't start a forbidden rum thread! :r


:r:r:r:r are you drinking HC now???


----------



## wshan

I know food is already mostly taken care of but you folks want some fried fish? I can do some fried catfish, tilapia, perch, trout, whiting and bring it by. Not sure how well fried fish transport but shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## The Professor

wshan said:


> I know food is already mostly taken care of but you folks want some fried fish? I can do some fried catfish, tilapia, perch, trout, whiting and bring it by. Not sure how well fried fish transport but shouldn't be too bad.


If you want, you can; but the "low-country boil" that discdog's making will be a substantial amount of food.


----------



## BigDawgFan

The Professor said:


> :r
> 
> Please ... don't.  No need for any kind of gift. I mean that. This is for everyone to come, hang out, and have fun. That's all.


I thought about picking up some of the finest swisher sweets I can find for you and maybe, if you're lucky, a cold budweiser!!:tu


----------



## krisko

Guys, the wife is putting the brakes on this one for me. Normally I wouldn't cave in, especially when it comes to herfing but she's got me by the short hairs this time. I'm taking a man-cation (me and a buddy going to germany) next week so she's going out with her girlfriends this saturday. 

I'm sorry Professor. Hopefully you can pass the torch onto another brother and I'll make the next one come hell or high water. I get to Chicago as well from time to time...I'll let you know when I'm in town.

Sorry man!


----------



## DSturg369

Professor, I want to wish you the very best in your move. Just wanted to chime in and say that if the Augusta herf wasn't on the same day, I'd have liked to join y'all, as I'm sure a great time will be had by all. 

Take care out there in the MW and be safe on the trip.


----------



## The Professor

Took a couple of names off the list of people who posted or wrote in the thread that they're not making it. Added one "+guest" and another "maybe," too.

My Zero is packed up, other stuff in zip-locks ... and tomorrow can't get here soon enough. 

*The List*
BlueHavanaII
The Professor
awsmith4
Sawyer
discdog
khubli
ir13
aracos 
BigDawgFan
cbsmokin
jbresler
wshan
brianhewitt
Perry72
kgraybill + guest
GoodFella
CGAR Girl
Fatmandu
MrG
LouTam
Khari
Senorsmoke
LC Homebrew Gnome (maybe)
DBCcigar & Guest (maybe)
flipflop (maybe)


----------



## poker

If flipflop shows up, slap him upside the head for me & tell him I said heya.


----------



## The Professor

poker said:


> If flipflop shows up, slap him upside the head for me & tell him I said heya.


I'm pretty sure my arm would be broken before my hand made contact with the side of his head...

...but for you, Kelly, I'll give it a try. :r


----------



## zemekone

poker said:


> If flipflop shows up, slap him upside the head for me & tell him I said heya.


and tell him to come to SoCal!


----------



## The Professor

zemekone said:


> and tell him to come to SoCal!


what the fu... do you guys think I'm the effin' SoCal messaging service?!?


----------



## poker

The Professor said:


> I'm pretty sure my arm would be broken before my hand made contact with the side of his head...
> 
> ...but for you, Kelly, I'll give it a try. :r


Thanks. Its been a while since I seen or heard from Phil.

My Phil imitation:

blah blah blah blah blah @#$% blah blah %^&% blah blah blah #&$%^ blah blah blah @#$%:r


----------



## The Professor

poker said:


> Thanks. Its been a while since I seen or heard from Phil.
> 
> My Phil imitation:
> 
> blah blah blah blah blah @#$% blah blah %^&% blah blah blah #&$%^ blah blah blah @#$%:r


:r:r:r

That's pretty good. With me, it's usually:

blah blah blah blah blah @#$% goddamn liberal blah blah %^&% blah blah blah you commie puke #&$%^ blah blah blah @#$%

:r:r:r


----------



## poker

I actually miss Phil. Have him tell ya about when he showed up at SoCal a few years ago in a Hooters outfit. I cried I was laughing so hard.


----------



## The Professor

poker said:


> I actually miss Phil. Have him tell ya about when he showed up at SoCal a few years ago in a Hooters outfit. I cried I was laughing so hard.


:r

I've seen the pics!!! :r

Yup ... Phil is a great guy. I got to go to a couple of UGA football games with him. Turns out that for years, his tailgate spot has been just down the street (5 minute walk) from where I live right now.

I'll pass on the message ... and see if I can't get him to put a couple of balloons in his shirt for a pic. :r


----------



## zemekone

The Professor said:


> what the fu... do you guys think I'm the effin' SoCal messaging service?!?


SoCal messaging service/search monkey

sorry for the thread jack...


----------



## The Professor

zemekone said:


> SoCal messaging service/search monkey
> 
> sorry for the thread jack...


Frickin' SoCal'ers ... think you can jack anything.  :tg


----------



## poker

Cool. Have a great herf guys.
(and yeah we can pretty much jack most things. Wanna see your travel humi end up in Cali by next weekend? We might be able to arrange that:r)


----------



## zemekone

poker said:


> Cool. Have a great herf guys.
> (and yeah we can pretty much jack most things. Wanna see your travel humi end up in Cali by next weekend? We might be able to arrange that:r)


:r i think thats funny cuz you prolly still know people in georgia... :r


----------



## The Professor

poker said:


> Cool. Have a great herf guys.
> (and yeah we can pretty much jack most things. Wanna see your travel humi end up in Cali by next weekend? We might be able to arrange that:r)


I'd like to see you accomplish that.

There ... I laid down the gauntlet. :bn


----------



## poker

...time to make some phone calls...


(you wouldnt believe what some friends would do for a Cabinetta):ss


----------



## The Professor

poker said:


> ...time to make some phone calls...
> 
> (you wouldnt believe what some friends would do for a Cabinetta):ss


:r

eeep....


----------



## poker

:r Enjoy the herf bro. Looks like it'll be a grand event.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

The Professor said:


> I'd like to see you accomplish that.
> 
> There ... I laid down the gauntlet. :bn


Oh Dude!!! What have you done!

The PPP is hard-core! You saw Gerry in the lingerie... it doesn't get more hard-core than that!

At their HERF's people are in danger of being shot... anyone ever been shot at _your_ HERF??????


----------



## BlueHavanaII

LasciviousXXX said:


> Oh Dude!!! What have you done!
> 
> The PPP is hard-core! You saw Gerry in the lingerie... it doesn't get more hard-core than that!
> 
> At their HERF's people are in danger of being shot... anyone ever been shot at _your_ HERF??????


A shooting at Blue Havana II... not sure if that will be good for business?
Of course, there is no such thing as bad publicity!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

BlueHavanaII said:


> A shooting at Blue Havana II... not sure if that will be good for business?
> Of course, there is no such thing as bad publicity!


True.... but the blood might be hard to clean off the carpet... and blood generally doesn't go well with wood finish 

LOL :tu


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> I'd like to see you accomplish that.
> 
> There ... I laid down the gauntlet. :bn





poker said:


> ...time to make some phone calls...
> 
> (you wouldnt believe what some friends would do for a Cabinetta):ss


Hey Darrel - make sure you load her up with some good sticks. We SoCal monkeys have good taste. When your box gets here, we don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## BlueHavanaII

pnoon said:


> Hey Darrel - make sure you load her up with some good sticks. We SoCal monkeys have good taste. When your box gets here, we don't want to be disappointed.


When have you ever seen Profs box loaded with bad sticks???


----------



## pnoon

BlueHavanaII said:


> When have you ever seen Profs box loaded with bad sticks???


Everything is relative.


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Everything is relative.


True dat. I'm a fukkin' minor leaguer compared to most of y'all out there. :r


----------



## The Professor

ir13 said:


> There are two ways to do this,
> 
> 1. You tell me what you like and get some good smokes and drink.
> 
> 2. I find the info out from people that have herfed with you before and get it anyways, with a risk of getting not so good sticks.
> 
> You Choose. :ss :ss


You're so screwed. I saw *your list.* :r :r :gn :r :r

Should have deleted it faster. :r :r :gn :gn


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Hey, Professor...

Have a great herf. Wish I could be there to send you off.

Keep in touch, and be nice to the PSHC boys when they get there (ir13, goodfella, and tech-ninja)

Ted


----------



## The Professor

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Hey, Professor...
> 
> Have a great herf. Wish I could be there to send you off.
> 
> Keep in touch, and be nice to the PSHC boys when they get there (ir13, goodfella, and tech-ninja)
> 
> Ted


I'll be nice ... so long as their not wearing SC paraphernalia. 

ir13 is going down, though. there's nothing I can do about that now. he brought this upon himself in a couple of ways. so be sure to say your last goodbyes. :r


----------



## ir13

The Professor said:


> I'll be nice ... so long as their not wearing SC paraphernalia.
> 
> ir13 is going down, though. there's nothing I can do about that now. he brought this upon himself in a couple of ways. so be sure to say your last goodbyes. :r


Well i was going to be nice, but now i might just have to go home and get another box full to bring you.


----------



## The Professor

ir13 said:


> Well i was going to be nice, but now i might just have to go home and get another box full to bring you.


I only added one cigar to my zero. that's all you're getting. just one cigar.

:r :gn :r :gn :r


----------



## The Professor

Alright, folks. I'm taking off. I'll see some of you early for lunch. The rest of you I'll see whenever you get to Jim's.


----------



## awsmith4

The Professor said:


> Alright, folks. I'm taking off. I'll see some of you early for lunch. The rest of you I'll see whenever you get to Jim's.


See ya tomorrow Darrel:tu

And everyone else too:chk


----------



## ir13

The Professor said:


> I only added one cigar to my zero. that's all you're getting. just one cigar.
> 
> :r :gn :r :gn :r


I wont have to make the trip back home then :tg

See you tomorrow dokk.


----------



## ir13

Leaving in a little bit to head down for a little pre herfing tonight.


----------



## The Professor

ir13 said:


> I wont have to make the trip back home then :tg
> 
> See you tomorrow dokk.


Good thing I never told him how old the cigar would be.... :r


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Good thing I never told him how old the cigar would be.... :r


:r:r:r:r


----------



## The Professor

Almost time. I'm very excited. What oh what to smoke first today...? :ss


----------



## cbsmokin

Headed out the door now, see you guys there!


----------



## BigDawgFan

Going out the door here in about an hour so you've all been warned!:tu


----------



## The Professor

poker said:


> ...time to make some phone calls...
> 
> (you wouldnt believe what some friends would do for a Cabinetta):ss


Should never have goaded Poker. I bow in submission to his powers.

I left my Zero for a few minutes to help setup the dinner here at my Goodbye herf in Atlanta. Came back to fine a tubo on my bottom shelf with a message inside. What I can't figure out, is how the tubo got here. Pretty sure this is an old one. 80s? 70s?

Came back later to fine all the cigars on my top shelf replaced with Cheap Bastard churchills and a note.

Damn. Lesson learned: don't fukk with SoCal.


----------



## The Professor

Mystery of the old tubo solved....

Jim just walked out smoking a cigar that looked familiar. Yup ... sure enough:





Prof loses. :r


----------



## poker

Im innocent (as usual)


----------



## Bigwaved

poker said:


> Im innocent (as usual)


ah, yeah...that's the ticket :r


----------



## The Professor

poker said:


> Im innocent (as usual)


whatever.

at least I still have my Zero. :r

alright ... I'm heading home. :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Hope everyone had a great time Dokk! Did I mention the lack of pics from the herf ?......


----------



## The Professor

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Hope everyone had a great time Dokk! Did I mention the lack of pics from the herf ?......


I'm gonna post some up in a sec. :tu

The herf was great!!! Thanks t all the people who came out and made this a wonderful event. :tu

Special thanks to Bob/discdog for cooking and Jim/BlueHavanaII for giving up his place.

Special thanks, also, to all the people who broke the rules and brought presents -- that was totally unnecessary and greatly appreciated. I can't wait to smoke those cigars and get shitfaced on rum and REAL Georgia moonshine.

Picks will follow shortly ... I need to have some leftovers from the low-country boil first. :dr


----------



## The Professor

[No message]


----------



## The Professor

[No message]


----------



## The Professor

[No message]


----------



## The Professor




----------



## pnoon

What ? No captions? Or are you holding a contest for us to guess who's who?


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> What ? No captions? Or are you holding a contest for us to guess who's who?


Blah-blah-blah....

I'll let one of the cross-over guys who are on StogieChat/CigarLive do the captions since I didn't catch everyone's screen names. 

It's late and I at least wanted to get some pics up. :tg


----------



## vstrommark

Darrel, were you even there? :r:chk:r:chk:r:chk:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## The Professor

vstrommark said:


> Darrel, were you even there? :r:chk:r:chk:r:chk:gn:gn:gn:gn


you caught me ... i never left my house. :r

I'm in the pic with the La Aurora rep and "fatman" ... right before the pics of her spanking him with her pistol/la aurora leather belt.


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> I'm in the pic with the La Aurora rep and "fatman" ... right before the pics of her spanking him with her pistol/la aurora leather belt.


I am thinking about smoking some La Auroras now.


----------



## ir13

Made it home in one piece and had a blast with everyone while we were there.

You know you love those cheap bastard sticks, Dokk. :tg

Thanks to everyone for a great time and good smokes and esp thanks to Jim for letting us have a blast at his place.

Have a safe move and make sure you get a large mailbox


----------



## ResIpsa

poker said:


> Im innocent (as usual)


odd........that's never the way it seems to play out though, :r:r


----------



## RenoB

pnoon said:


> What ? No captions? Or are you holding a contest for us to guess who's who?


I was thinking "I don't recognize any of these guys"!

Must be ~d's alternate life in a parallel universe :r


----------



## kgraybill

This is the 1st Herf that I have been to. What a awsome bunch of people!
Had a great time and enjoyed some great sticks. 

Never seen so many little black boxes in my life.

The low country boil was excellent, I'll bet it is even better today. Thanks for spending all day in the heat prepairng it.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Great pics Dokk! Thanks for sharing before you went to sleepyland....:tu


----------



## cbsmokin

Here are some more pics.


----------



## cbsmokin

Prof. spots the cheap bastards:


----------



## kgraybill

Damn I love cbsmokin's avitar!


----------



## cbsmokin

kgraybill said:


> Damn I love cbsmokin's avitar!


Yeah, but such a let down when you actually meet me, huh?


----------



## 68TriShield

Hahaha :ss That looks a herf for record books!Great looking shop too :tu


----------



## The Professor

68TriShield said:


> Hahaha :ss That looks a herf for record books!Great looking shop too :tu


Indeed it was. Biggest ATL herf that I've been to. Jim's shop is da bomb -- great facings in the humidor (comes in handy when certain people forget their travel humis :r), a super comfy lounge with big-screen TVs (yes, plural), and top notch southern hospitality.  I'm gonna miss herfing there ... and all the people I've met this year.


----------



## Twill413

The Professor said:


> I'm gonna miss herfing there ...


Yea but you will probably get to smoke with your pimp daddy more often.


----------



## CigarGal

Boy, talk about karma-yesterday afternoon I sat out on the deck and listened to a ballgame and smoked a cigar that the SoCal boys sent me last year-an R&J Churchill tubo! It was an 02 and it was marvelous, simply marvelous.

Glad you had a great time, big D. Who were all those people?


----------



## Twill413

CigarGal said:


> Glad you had a great time, big D. Who were all those people?


Apparently it's a big secret. Bizarro world friends for now.


----------



## cbsmokin

I'm in the red stripe polo, awsmith4 next to me.


----------



## SenorSmoke

Hey thanks for inviting me to your goodbye herf.
What a great time was had by all.
Can't wait to do it again.

Jason


----------



## kgraybill

cbsmokin said:


> Here are some more pics.
> 
> Ken (kgraybill)


 I'm terrible with names or I would add to the other pic's.


----------



## BigDawgFan

I had a great time everyone. Thanks to Bob / discdog for the EXCELLENT food, Jim for hosting it at Blue Havanna 2, Prof for the smokes he passed out and CGarGirl and Fatmandu for providing the S&M entertainment!
PS Doc you may want to check your Zero. I left a little something in there for you


----------



## kgraybill

cbsmokin said:


> Yeah, but such a let down when you actually meet me, huh?


Nah, it's just that i have trouble focusing in the thread with that pic of Denise.:tu


----------



## aracos

Sondra (La Aurora Rep) and Fatmandu from CigarLive...

Jim (blueHavanaveII) on left, Bob aka Discdog on right...

Leo (MrG) on the left, sorry forgot your name on the right...

More pics to come, I'm sure...


----------



## The Professor

I've herfed with Leo I don't know how many times ... but I never knew his username was MrG. LoL!


----------



## The Professor

BigDawgFan said:


> I had a great time everyone. Thanks to Bob / discdog for the EXCELLENT food, Jim for hosting it at Blue Havanna 2, Prof for the smokes he passed out and CGarGirl and Fatmandu for providing the S&M entertainment!
> PS Doc you may want to check your Zero. I left a little something in there for you


you bastage. :r

the funny thing is, as soon as I read this I rushed over to the Zero to inspect its contents. :r


----------



## GoodFella

got home last night at about 4am after the long treck back to SC from GA. DOC it was nice meeting you and i had a blast herfing with you guys. thanks a ton for every thing. cant wait till there is a south east herf. AWsmith thanks a ton for meeting up with us the night before for the pre herf at your place.


----------



## icehog3

aracos said:


>


Dokk, whadda I need to do to get Sondra to our next herf?  :r


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Dokk, whadda I need to do to get Sondra to our next herf?  :r


:r :r :r

Just come herf in ATL ... I'm sure an appearance could be arranged. :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Man had a great time yesterday.:tu

I took quite a few pictures but they are very similar to the ones already posted so I managed to find one that had not been shown.

Here is The Professor having a sip of the 'shine he was gifted by BigDawgFan


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> Just come herf in ATL ... I'm sure an appearance could be arranged. :tu


Or perhaps airfare to Chicago....anyone who wishes to be "disciplined" could chip in?


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Or perhaps airfare to Chicago....anyone who wishes to be "disciplined" could chip in?


I'm in.


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> I'm in.


I knew you would be, Peter.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Met Sondra first at a local B&M in the ATL, before she was the regional La Aurora rep.

She's wicked funny.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

That's Rob (a.k.a. Goodfella) from the PSHC!




and that's Joey in the foreground (a.k.a ir13) from the PSHC!


----------



## longknocker

Thanks for filling in the captions! Looks like a good time was had by all!
:tu


----------



## awsmith4

Here's a few more pictures


----------



## BigDawgFan

The Professor said:


> you bastage. :r
> 
> the funny thing is, as soon as I read this I rushed over to the Zero to inspect its contents. :r


You gotta look UNDER the foam on the bottom layer D~!!!!!:tu:ss


----------



## The Professor

BigDawgFan said:


> You gotta look UNDER the foam on the bottom layer D~!!!!!:tu:ss


Dammit!!!

I'll post another pic later. :r


----------



## icehog3

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Met Sondra first at a local B&M in the ATL, before she was the regional La Aurora rep.
> 
> She's wicked funny.


If you see her again, tell her I have been naughty.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

icehog3 said:


> If you see her again, tell her I have been naughty.


just tell me yourself  Im right here. LOL


----------



## pnoon

CGAR Girl said:


> just tell me yourself  Im right here. LOL


I've been a naughty gorilla, too.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

pnoon said:


> I've been a naughty gorilla, too.


have belt.. will travel. :ss


----------



## BlueHavanaII

CGAR Girl said:


> just tell me yourself  Im right here. LOL


I believe it has just gotten a bit wilder in the jungle, boys!
(Welcome, Sondra!)


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

BlueHavanaII said:


> I believe it has just gotten a bit wilder in the jungle, boys!
> (Welcome, Sondra!)


Don't scare them just yet.... let them find out for themselves.

Awesome time herfin' with ya as usual Jim, you da man!!


----------



## The Professor

CGAR Girl said:


> Don't scare them just yet.... let them find out for themselves.
> 
> Awesome time herfin' with ya as usual Jim, you da man!!


I found out for myself. 

Welcome to the Jungle, Sondra. :tu Grab a vine and hang around. :chk


----------



## vstrommark

The Professor said:


> Welcome to the Jungle, Sondra. :tu Grab a vine and hang around. :chk


snork, he said 'vine' :r:r:r

okay, I'm in an "easily amused" mood today :chk:chk


----------



## wshan

Had a great time meeting everyone. Thank you Rob and Darrel for the sticks. I'll try them out soon. 

Jim, You have a really cool place, thank you for the discount on those sticks I got. If they are as good as everyone on the board say they are, I'm sure I'll be back at your place for more.


----------



## icehog3

CGAR Girl said:


> Don't scare them just yet.... let them find out for themselves.
> 
> Awesome time herfin' with ya as usual Jim, you da man!!


Hi Sondra!

I'm not skeered....just a little giddy with excitement. 

I think some of the B&Ms around here are in dire need of a new La Aurora rep.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

icehog3 said:


> Hi Sondra!
> 
> I'm not skeered....just a little giddy with excitement.
> 
> I think some of the B&Ms around here are in dire need of a new La Aurora rep.


no need to be skeered. fear is just pain leaving the body...


----------



## BigVito

CGAR Girl said:


> no need to be skeered. fear is just pain leaving the body...


:r:r


----------



## The Professor

CGAR Girl said:


> no need to be skeered. fear is just pain leaving the body...


:r:r:r

You're awesome! LoL!!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

The Professor said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> You're awesome! LoL!!!


Thanky


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

icehog3 said:


> Or perhaps airfare to Chicago....anyone who wishes to be "disciplined" could chip in?


I might need to mention what I told Fatmandu right before I reared back on him.... I actually went to 'school' to learn that special snap in the wrist. Pretty nifty with a bolo whip too.  Took Fatman about 2 inches off the ground and got a call in the morning .. all I heard was something about welts and can't sit... he did dare me ya know  Professor, I called you in as a witness remember. .LOL


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

A few pics to add to the loot......shot of some of the group, the low country boil.. the sccccchrimp was awesome. and of course... the leather making contact...


----------



## icehog3

CGAR Girl said:


> I might need to mention what I told Fatmandu right before I reared back on him.... I actually went to 'school' to learn that special snap in the wrist. Pretty nifty with a bolo whip too.  Took Fatman about 2 inches off the ground and got a call in the morning .. all I heard was something about welts and can't sit... he did dare me ya know  Professor, I called you in as a witness remember. .LOL


Oh, the bolo whip...... 

Where did I bookmark Expedia.com?


----------



## ResIpsa

CGAR Girl said:


> ... the leather making contact...


pffttt......you don't sceeere me.....
:r:r


----------



## The Professor

I was a witness. :tu


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

The Professor said:


> I was a witness. :tu


yes you were


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

icehog3 said:


> Oh, the bolo whip......
> 
> Where did I bookmark Expedia.com?


yes, the bolo. Quite good with it. Able to flick my initials into... wait... nevermind... wrong thread. :r

expedia...hahha thats awesome.


----------



## BigVito

CGAR Girl said:


> yes, the bolo. Quite good with it. Able to flick my initials into... wait... nevermind... wrong thread. :r
> 
> expedia...hahha thats awesome.


:dr


----------



## cbsmokin

CGAR Girl said:


> have belt.. will travel. :ss


I smell a custom user title.

I think watching the horse race got her all wound up! Big Brown may have won if she was riding him.


----------



## SenorSmoke

She was indeed wound up.

And that belt needs a warning label. The buckle is a loaded .22!:gn


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

cbsmokin said:


> I smell a custom user title.
> 
> I think watching the horse race got her all wound up! Big Brown may have won if she was riding him.


OOOOOoooooooOOooo A custom user title???? SaaaWWeeet!! Can I be the Cigar Madam? hahahahah

and for the record, that wasn't my fav belt


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

BigVito said:


> :dr


wha? I thought everyone could do that? :tu


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

SenorSmoke said:


> She was indeed wound up.
> 
> And that belt needs a warning label. The buckle is a loaded .22!:gn


The belt needs a warning label or I need a warning label?


----------



## SenorSmoke

You need a warning label.....
I just don't know anyone crazy enough to get near enough to you to place the warning label on you.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

SenorSmoke said:


> You need a warning label.....
> I just don't know anyone crazy enough to get near enough to you to place the warning label on you.


I had one or 3 try last night at an event. Big ol' tough Marines. 1 got close enough.....to find out that I really did know how to do an armbar 

 I love my job.


----------



## BigVito

CGAR Girl said:


> I had one or 3 try last night at an event. Big ol' tough Marines. 1 got close enough.....to find out that I really did know how to do an armbar
> 
> I love my job.


nice


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

BigVito said:


> nice


Oh it was...... at 5'6" I snagged that 6'1" and showed him why you never, ever, ever grab CgarGirl


----------

